
Ask HN: Self-taught devs, what are your biggest challenges? - yn37
I am curious what challenges you are facing in your job or in your team?<p>From what I can gather<p>- some struggle with technical issues (like not having a deep enough understanding of a technology or an architecture)<p>- others struggle with the lack of theoretical background (when optimizing for performance, or deciding which algorithm to go for, etc)<p>- others are facing mental roadblocks &#x2F; self-identity challenges (&quot;why should they listen to me, when there are ten CS grads with years of experience in the team?&quot;)<p>- and I&#x27;m sure there are more<p>So, from your experience, what&#x27;s been the most frustrating or challenging thing so far, as a self-taught dev?
======
owebmaster
> \- some struggle with technical issues (like not having a deep enough
> understanding of a technology or an architecture)

this one for sure not, it is more common that I have a deeper understanding of
a technology or architecture than most of the colleagues with a CS degree,
because as a self taught dev I started like 10 years before most of people
that go through college.

> \- others struggle with the lack of theoretical background (when optimizing
> for performance, or deciding which algorithm to go for, etc)

But this is a real challenge. Although I also try to self-teach me CS theory,
it is hard to know what I don't know and might be missing in my theoretical
base.

